# canon 7D mark ii technical review



## ygb (Dec 5, 2014)

for those who might be interested: 
Canon 7DII Review Clarkvision.com: Camera Review and Sensor Analysis Series


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 5, 2014)

Rut Roh!  Try not to get eaten up by the reviews and the backlash you may receive - not directly at you, but the camera.  If you decide to,  read and view as many reviews as you can.  You will mostly see that for what it's primarily advertised as (Wildlife & Sports) it does well.  

I don't argue that some camera sensors are better than others, but how that relates to every day situations, and your expectations is what matters.  I suppose for some people, every photo made previous to the most recent/best rated sensors suck.  

When you open that gift again, enjoy it to the fullest.  Try not to get caught up in the debates.


----------



## ygb (Dec 5, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Rut Roh!  Try not to get eaten up by the reviews and the backlash you may receive - not directly at you, but the camera.  If you decide to,  read and view as many reviews as you can.  You will mostly see that for what it's primarily advertised as (Wildlife & Sports) it does well.
> 
> I don't argue that some camera sensors are better than others, but how that relates to every day situations, and your expectations is what matters.  I suppose for some people, every photo made previous to the most recent/best rated sensors suck.
> 
> When you open that gift again, enjoy it to the fullest.  Try not to get caught up in the debates.


did you read it?
it wasn't a bad review. I just found it interesting.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 5, 2014)

ygb said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Rut Roh!  Try not to get eaten up by the reviews and the backlash you may receive - not directly at you, but the camera.  If you decide to,  read and view as many reviews as you can.  You will mostly see that for what it's primarily advertised as (Wildlife & Sports) it does well.
> ...



I got A.D.D. when I read the words Dark Matter 

I am not interested in that kind of photography so most of that was boring to me; although I can tell it was a favorable review.  Most I have seen are favorable.


----------

